# Explosion at Waste Management Adjacent to Union



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

You may want to stay away from Union & possibly Confluence as well. As if the water quality issues weren't bad enough already...

http://www.9news.com/acm_news.aspx?...MPLATEID=0c76dce6-ac1f-02d8-0047-c589c01ca7bf


----------

